# Riverchics...new blog site



## breezaround (Mar 11, 2012)

NEWS AND RESOURCES from all over...runs and gear will be listed by region.

For my entertainment and to boost the boater community in general, in the spirit of RIVERCHICS, check out my new hobby which helps me keep track of resources, videos, news, and events; there's a blog provided for people to network for runs and pictures too.
RIVERCHICS 

I did create a facebook group called RIVERCHICS for random shuck and jive'n to help connect to the RIVERCHICS site on Facebook, at https://www.facebook.com/groups/544910598893953/

The picture below is from TITSDEEP facebook with Katrina and Nicole, hopefully this link works!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....480/400678_10151559329469487_1493202654_n.jpg


----------

